# tongue spots?



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

I noticed the other day that Bear has a couple of black patches towards the back of his tongue. Ive heard this mentioned before on a few threads but cant seem to dig them up. Im just curious as to what they are, or where they came from, he never had them as a puppy, they just sorta appeared one day! Is it part of a certain line in breeding, or a history to them?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

They're just birth marks. They aren't exclusive to any particular line and they don't mean anything. Just some extra pigment in the skin.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

While I was growing up, my dad always said it was a sign of German bloodlines. I guess it's not true. lol.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

That's funny, I noticed one on Kaper's tongue a couple of days ago and meant to post about it. Thanks for answering.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

well he is from german bloodlines, DHau if that helps your arguement at all... LOL


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

LOL I know of a Golden with a spot like that. When I was growing up, people would say that because of the spot "it has to have Chow in it"! Which is NOT TRUE!! LOL 

Anyhow, the lady with the Golden and I were talking about the black spots one day, because my Katie has one too on the front of her tongue. I was saying, "What is that?! She never had one as a puppy!" and she said, "OH! That's ok! My [Golden] breeder told me it is a sign of intelligence!" LOL OK. So that's not true, either. But I like that reason best! LOL


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote: My breeder told me it is a sign of intelligence!" LOL OK. So that's not true, either.


Hmm... Grace has one and Leo doesn't...







I dunno... Grace says your story checks out!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I too was wondering about what those black dots are ... Cooper has them. Never had them as a baby just the older he gets he tends to get a few more of them. And, when I say "old" he's not really old ... he will be 3 end of March.


----------



## tmk101 (Sep 16, 2007)

My Cooper also has a black spot on his tongue. It showed up about a month ago. I once heard the "has to be part chow" before too. I like the "sign of intelligence."


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I can't tell you how many times I was told that I was ripped off because Dante was obviously Chow/Malamute/GSD and not a purebred.
Black spot on the tongue and sable colored.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My Kenya has a black tongue spot about the size of a silver dollar. She is as pure as purebreds come. My mutt on the other hand has a purplish tongue, solid purple except for a few pinkish spots on the edges, and black gums.

The black spots are just a birthmark/beauty mark. I have some moles/beauty marks...doesn't make me any less Dutch or any less human!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I too have gotten the "he has some Chow in him" ... I was at the Vet with him one afternoon and this lady said that to me, I very nicely said No, he's all Golden. She stood there and argued with me ... I couldn't believe it!! The people at the Vet finally interjected and told the lady that he's purebred Golden Retriever.


----------



## linds0903 (Mar 10, 2011)

Colt also has some on his tongue and around his gums. It's just his identifier!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Killian has a black spot in the back of his tounge. Very cute, you can only see it when he yawns....


----------

